# mod_rewrite HTTPS von HTTP unterscheiden



## Registrierer (6. September 2009)

Ich hab ein Verzeichnis: http://www.beispiel.de/geheim

dieses ist per htaccess Passwortgeschützt.

Nun möchte ich, das dieses Verzeichnis nur per SSL, also:

https://www.ssl-id.de/beispiel.de/geheim erreichbar ist, bzw. dahin sofort! 
Noch VOR der Authentifizierung umgeleitet wird, damit bereits dieses Passwort verschlüsselt übertragen wird.

Nun habe ich folgendes probiert:

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{SERVER_PORT} !^443$ 
RewriteRule !index.php - [ C] 
RewriteRule ^  https://www.ssl-id.de/beispiel.de/geheim [R,L]
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Passwortgeschützter Bereich"
AuthUserFile /mnt/web5/32/11/5143711/htdocs/www.beispiel.de/geheim/.htpasswd1
require valid-user
```

Jetzt ist es aber leider so, dass RewriteCond offensichtlich ignoriert wird und ERST das Passwort ungesichert eingegeben werden muß, bevor auf HTTPS umgeleitet wird.

Was mache ich hier falsch, bin damit leider nicht sehr bewandert.


----------

